# Achaemenid Persia (Cyrus, Xerxes, etc.)



## Jabrosky (Sep 3, 2012)

As some of you may already know, I'm working on a historical fantasy story that features a fictional conflict between ancient Egypt and Persia, with a female Egyptian Pharaoh as the protagonist. Right now I'm more interested in getting the first draft down than strict historical accuracy, but nonetheless I have a few questions about the real Achaemenid Persian Empire for the history enthusiasts here.

My story's Persians are, with some upcoming exceptions, pretty cruel and xenophobic towards the Egyptian MC. I wrote them that way because I prefer stories with clearly defined bad guys, but I nonetheless worry whether or not I'm unfairly giving the Persians a Historical Villain Upgrade. Some sources I've read as part of cursory research claim that the Persians were actually pretty respectful of cultural differences within their empire, but on the other hand I recall that the Egyptians ended up hating their Persian overlords to the point of welcoming the Macedonian invaders as liberators. Exactly how tolerant were the Persians towards foreign peoples?

My second question concerns slavery, or rather the alleged lack of it in Achaemenid Persia. The online sources I've read contradict each other on whether or not the Persian Empire was among the few civilizations in antiquity to ban slavery. Iranian nationalist types insist it was due to religious reasons, but on the other hand I've read other sources quoting Greek historians who say that slavery in Persia was actually quite extensive. _300_ certainly made the Persian forces in Greece look like a huge slave army (which I do think was unfair, if only because the "freedom-loving" Spartans were also dependent on slavery). Did the Persians really ban slavery, and if not, where does the notion that they did come from?


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 3, 2012)

I really wish I could but I can't offer any direct evidence for or against Persian slavery. I have studied the Roman family in the past and while there is plenty of evidence for slavery; it varies in what slavery really meant...
 It could mean utter servitude and life as nothing but a chattel. It could also be closer to bonded labour to pay off a debt or for a period of time. In some cases it was even used by the powerful to protect [mainly politically weaker] women and children from other powerful people.


----------



## Chilari (Sep 3, 2012)

The Persians did keep slaves. Herodotus records that King Cyrus made captured Lydians into slaves - see 1.155-6 - and Cyrus' son Cambyses considered the Ionians and Aoelians to be his slaves - 2.1; there are numerous other examples further along in the Histories.

As for Persian tolerance of other cultures, there's little I can tell you. I do know that Persians allowed the worship of whatever gods their subject people wanted to worship - the Ionians cited the commanality of the gods they worshipped with the Greeks as an argument why the Greeks should aid them against the Persians, for example (Hdt 9.90) and I recall being told that the Persians are treated favourably in the Bible because they let the Jews worship as they liked, but I can't find reference to this.

As for how Persians would treat an Egyptian in particular, that would probably depend on the period you're talking about. The Persians were sometimes allied with the Egyptians, other times they controlled Egypt. So an approximate date when your story is set might be useful for that one.


----------



## Jabrosky (Sep 3, 2012)

Chilari said:


> As for how Persians would treat an Egyptian in particular, that would probably depend on the period you're talking about. The Persians were sometimes allied with the Egyptians, other times they controlled Egypt. So an approximate date when your story is set might be useful for that one.


Thing is, all the events in the story are fictional; it's very much an alternative history. In fact I've even considered changing it to total fantasy with wholly fictional cultures so I can avoid the baggage of historical accuracy.


----------



## FatCat (Sep 3, 2012)

Jabrosky said:


> Thing is, all the events in the story are fictional; it's very much an alternative history. In fact I've even considered changing it to total fantasy with wholly fictional cultures so I can avoid the baggage of historical accuracy.



I'd say go with all fantasy, from your posts here you seem to be hung up constantly with how things were, not how you want them to be. You have a lot of knowledge about these cultures, so why not use that knowledge in a creative way instead of copy/paste?  I think you're doing yourself an injustice by remaining so rigid with historical accuracy. If you want to do historical fiction, that is understandable, but you're in a fantasy writing forum, so start fantasizing! Make cultures the way you want them to be, if you have an idea of how your 'Persians' act, have them act that way!


----------



## Jabrosky (Sep 3, 2012)

FatCat said:


> You have a lot of knowledge about these cultures, so why not use that knowledge in a creative way instead of copy/paste?


Good point, but while I do know a few things about ancient Egypt, Persia is new territory to me.

I'll definitely go the pure fantasy route. That allows more creative leeway for me anyway.


----------



## Chilari (Sep 3, 2012)

If you do decide to stick with the real world (albeit and alternate history) then Persian Fire by Tom Holland is definitely a book to pick up. It's not academic, but rather written as a narrative by a guy who is very skilled at telling the story of history. And since it's not an academic book, it's also not that expensive, especially second hand.


----------

